# The King's Speech



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent movie.

As expected, Geoffrey Rush was fantastic in his performance. 
Then there is Colin Firth. Yes, a very good actor. But this was so much more. Showing the agony of a stutterer. Especially one who wants so much to speak to his country. Oh my, what a performance. 

As far as I know, this was an accurate, historical depiction of the relationship and the time. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to see that next weekend. It got good reviews and we have some friends who liked it (present company included )

Mike


----------



## Nolan1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks excellent. I think we'll probably just order it on PPV.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

My wife and I saw it last weekend. It was a great movie... and I don't typically like movies like that. Geoffrey Rush and Colin Firth were incredible in their roles.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

Was it slow at all?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I didn't find it slow. And, I walked into the movie skeptical.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

"The King's Speech" is not my kind of movie.

I don't know what it was in the advertisements that made me curious.

My wife and I hadn't had "a night out" in a while, so we decided to go see this one (all the other movies playing at the time gave us NO interest or we'd seen them)

I *loved* this movie. I was *SO* glad I went.

It completely blew away what little expectations I had.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Interesting. Looks like I will need to check this one out.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's not often that a movie can make you sympathetic to a character who has had everything in life handed to him. I mean, we're talking ROYALTY and yet the King is in the position of the *underdog* for crying out loud! Masterfully done.


----------

